# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  rugklachten

## Vuper1974

Hallo,

Ik ben Willem en ik ben 40 jaar.

Jaren geleden ben ik heel hard van de trap gevallen.
Ik dacht, de pijn trekt wel weg.
Maar nu, jaren later, heb ik nog steeds pijn in mijn rug.
Soms is het stekende pijn en zoms is het een zeurende pijn.
De dokter heeft me even gecontroleerd door aan mijn rug te voelen.
Ze vindt het niet nodig om een foto te maken, omdat ze
daar geen aanleiding voor heeft, zegt ze.
Het moet met fysiotherapie overgaan.

Maar kan het niet zo zijn, dat ik met deze val iets beschadigd heb?
Het is net alsof er een spier klem zit.
En kan ik eisen dat er een foto gemaakt wordt?

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Vuper1974

Het straalt trouwens ook uit naar mijn benen.

----------


## Flogiston

Willem,

Als je het niet eens bent met de diagnose van een arts, kun je altijd een second opinion vragen.

In jouw geval zou ik eerst met de arts overleggen. Dus niet direct gaan eisen, want dat komt zo onvriendelijk over. Gewoon overleggen.

Als dat tot resultaat leidt: prachtig.

Als dat niet tot resultaat leidt: vraag een second opinion aan. Ook dat kan gewoon in overleg en in alle openheid. Geen achterbaks gedoe, niets stiekems.

Ik denk dat je er op deze manier wel uit zult komen.

Flo

----------


## ColmanDirk

Aangezien je aan chronische klachten weinig kan verhelpen, probeer je ze best zoveel mogelijk je rug en spieren te ontspannen. 
Wij gebruiken hiervoor inframass, een Belgisch systeem met infrarood en motoren dat we gekocht hebben na het te testen bij onze fysio in Breda. 
De resultaten zijn voortreffelijk, ik zou inframass zeker eens testen!
Bovendien is de kostprijs (3000) ook een stuk lager dan de andullatie (4000) die we ook getest hebben, maar minder goed vonden.

----------

